# My little man is here!



## cupcake

hey guys

my little man came on tuesday night at 10:10 after 24 hours of labor.
i was induced but spent two days waiting in the hopital to be induced when suddenly tuesday night after telling me ive still got two days to wait they came to call me at 11:00 at night. well i was a bit exhausted but ready to get started. i was 1 cm and started on a petocin iv- my biggest fear!
it went okay for about 4 hours but after 6 hours i couldnt do it anymore, the contractions were very intense and had no pattern i couldnt do any more breathing and asked for hte epidural to be shocked to hear im only 1 cm still.
they gave me the epidural anyway and it worked wonders. it took me til 8 the next night to get to 10 cm but by then the epidural was wearing off in one leg and i wasnt feeling the the irresistable urge to push. i started pushing anyway on advice of the midwife, after two hours of pushing they said hes not coming out and i couldnt push on my left side, the side needed to turn his head because his heart rate would decelerate all the time so they called in the vacuum which i welcomed. anything to get him out! i was so tired already. 
it wasnt working after about 4 attempts and they gave me one last chance before taking me for a c section - i pushed with all my might and he came out!
i couldnt believe it! he is so beautiful! i am exhausted as he eats really often and my nipples are cracked and bleeding but he is so beautiful. i have to feed him every 3 hours as he had some sugar problems keeping his levels up. 
hopefully he is doing better now.


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats hun, can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

I've only just joined this site, at the very beginning of this journey for a second time. But it's lovely hearing about the birth of a babe. Congratulations HUnni, cabbage leaves for the bb's.


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations and well done hon! :happydance:


----------



## Holldoll

COngratulations! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Frankie

congratulations hun!!! x


----------



## kelly86

congrats :)


----------



## k3lz

congratulations


----------



## Younglutonmum

Congratulations sweetie!!

Looking forward to seeing pics of your beautiful blue bundle

:hug:


----------



## Jenelle

:hugs:Congratulations on your baby boy :blue:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates


----------



## stefb

congratulations hun well done :hug:


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats! :happydance:

Stubborn little fella was comfy, eh lol xx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations on your little bundle! xxx


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats Cupcake!!!! Looking forward to pictures :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Donna79x

Congratulations !!!! xxx


----------



## smartie

congratulations!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congratulations lovely news


----------



## lynz

congrats hun xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun!!!

xxx


----------



## CK Too

Weh hey! Congratulations on your little boy, post some pics soon.


----------



## clairebear

well done hun looking forward to the pics xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats cupcake!!

How much did he weigh??? Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations cupcake :hug:


----------



## cupcake

Emmea12uk said:


> congrats cupcake!!
> 
> How much did he weigh??? Can't wait to see the pics!

3 kilo 200 so not big at all!


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxX


----------



## anita665

https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/Anita665/thcongratulations-1.gif

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so pleased for you. I hope everything is going ok.


----------



## suzan

Congrats cupcake!
Cant wait to see pics! :happydance:


----------



## wilbrabeany

congrats.xx


----------



## Blob

Congrats!! Cant wait to see some pics!!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats! I sympathize with your nipple pains. I know how terrible that feels! Hang in there!


----------



## carries

Congrats!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done :D


----------



## Lizziepots

Congratulations and well done. Don't take too long with those pics. xxxx


----------



## CapitalChick

Mazal tov!!!! So exciting for you! It says he's one week and one day old....so we should know his name today, right???
Do tell!!


----------



## kookie

congratulations xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats babe


----------



## mommytashaX2

Congratulations!!! And YAAAAY to no C-Section!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations! x


----------



## bigbelly2

congrats

h x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations :D


----------



## candice123

Congratulations cup!! Well done you!! Hope it is all that you thought it would be and better!! Hope you and baby ( and dad) are doing well, all the best and sending you good thoughts!! Candice xxxx:hug::hug::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Belle

congrats. xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congrats


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!!! Sounds like it was hard, but well worth it in the end. Any Name yet?


----------



## ryder

Congrats! Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## tinytoes

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its amazing meeting your LO for the first time isnt it.
I had cracked nipples too - OOUCH! - but 3 weeks on they are ehaled adn the pain while feeding is much less. I had to use plastic nipple caps for a while. 

Well done again - looking forward to some piccies. x


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## bambikate

congrats hun x x


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!


----------

